# Dogs riding in cars



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Does your dog (or dogs) like riding in a car? How do they handle it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 out of the 4 love the car .... my other one gets cars sick...


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Scout likes to ride in our car, either with head out the window or sleeping on the floor. However, he absolutely HATES riding in the truck...digs in and tries not to get in, shaking, whining, and ususally gets sick. I don't know what he's scared of, but he does not like it one bit!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Both boys love, love, love the car. If I don't have windows cracked for them, they will smear the noses all over the glass.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys love short trips to the bank (treats) or the pharmacy (treats) or the hardware store (pigs ears)!
They also like the drive to Colorado and the rest stops a long the way!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

e.c.mama said:


> Scout likes to ride in our car, either with head out the window or sleeping on the floor. However, *he absolutely HATES riding in the truck*...digs in and tries not to get in, shaking, whining, and ususally gets sick. I don't know what he's scared of, but he does not like it one bit!


Junior prefers the truck. He ride in the in back with the seat fliped up. He sometimes comes over the console to put his head up to see or he looks out the side widows in back. I don't open the windows. That can be dangerous.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy likes the car. He has his own "Dog Taco" back there where he can sleep or so what ever. I usually keep the window about 4" down so he can stick his nose out, but thats about it. He jumped out once when I had the window all the way down (we were stoped and in a safe area thank god) but he scratched my car! And heaven forbit we were in a different place.. that could have been real bad..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guys adore the truck. It still has me amazed. They spent 24 hrs last week sitting in the truck while I worked then they rode 8.5 hrs to Albany for Ryley's Run then a day at home then back to work for another 24 hrs of work out of town. Tonight after supper it was all I could do to tug Oakly out of his "Shotgun" position in the truck. I think they have both come to think of it as a nice safe place like a crate.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't vote. My dogs love the car, but their heads don't hang out the window and they wear seatbelt harnesses.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna loves to ride in the car and she knows when I say "lets go bye bye, that she's going in the car. She doesn't stick her head out of the window much unless the weather is really cool then she will, loves the cool breeze.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Both love the cars!.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey LOVES to "go bye bye" and will sometimes get so excited that she jumps into the drivers seat and stumbles her way into the backseat. I've always taken her on car rides. Her favorite is when I was in high school on summer break-we would go to McDonalds and I'd give her some fries on the way home =)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine love the car, I have a gate between the back and the front. But I don't let them hang their heads out of the window. They know they are going somewhere fun if we are going in the car.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty LOVES the car! When he was younger we'd let him follow us out the door off leash in the morning for the to-school drive, but recently he's been a pain and will just run across the street  

If we don't open the windows for him, he actually touches my shoulder with his paw or his chin!! It's hysterical


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OBi (12 y/o) -- when my husband is home, working on "stuff' he just opens the Subaru for OBi to sit in --- he always wants to be in a car JUST IN CASE it goes somewhere. This dog's love of our airplane is undescribable -- he knows it takes him fun places. 

His legal owners never took him anywhere, we take him on great adventures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine LOVE the car...but they are not allowed to have their heads out the window..


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

my three love the car, but they are crated, so can't vote as I wouldn't dream of having them lose


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I always have a hard time getting Pippa into the car. I'm not sure if she really likes it. I make her ride in the back of my Subaru and I don't think she likes being that far away from me. 

Cooper on the other hand loves the car but he gets to ride "shotgun" with my brother in his Porsche with the top down! He barely fits! I have given my bro a lot of grief re the safety of Cooper in this situation but it falls on deaf ears. Let me tell you how frustrating and hard it is to try to "walk away" when you love a dog that really is not yours to make decisions for.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs love the car but their heads don't hang out the window.
I have an installed baracade in the car for them.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy LOVES to ride in the car, but we don't let her hang her head outside while we are moving. I've heard too many horror stories about dogs getting bugs in their eyes (or worse).
Mandy is just fine sitting on the back seat with her head up between our seats. She really likes to lean her head against our arm or put her head on our shoulders.

P.S. - She demands the air-conditioning or she pants and drips everywhere!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Does this answer your question? (LOL)
Sunny & Jazz love to "go for a ride" too, but, they'd rather sleep than look out the window.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

All of mine love to ride in whatever vehicle we are in. Ted loves to "chase" the cars we meet. In the motorhome, Ted is on the couch on the driverside "chasing" the cars. Izzy is usually seated between us having her ears rubbed. Hank is a good boy and usually lying down someplace as well as Missy.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie doesn't get too excited, but once she is in the car, she gets pretty excited, so I didn't know how to vote. She like to stick her head on top of my seatback so that she can rest her head on my shoulder and see what I see. It's okay, but it usually results in her inch by inching her way to the front seat, which is not allowed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My dogs love car rides. They can not stand being left at home BUT I never let them stick their head out the window. Debris and bugs flying through the air is so dangerous to their eyes.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel loves the car and Willow is just getting the idea that the car takes her to fun places. Now she will tun up and put her front paws up on the seat so I can lift up her butt!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think they have both come to think of it as a nice safe place like a crate.


Oakley's dad pretty much summed it up. Short rides, long rides, cross country trips, just sitting in the truck in the driveway, it's all good. 

Opus, our previous dog, and the current twosome, Bob-n-Tash, love the truck. We tend to leave the truck doors open to air out the vehicle when parked in the drive... and if the dogs disappear the most likely place to look is in the back seat of the truck... just hanging out. On long cross country trips you just have to accept the fact that there will be one day that one of the dogs will want to sit in the shotgun seat on your lap for about an hour or so. 

Heads hanging out the window doesn't seem to be a problem in our house. As puppies I put them on leash and went for drives in the convertible on deserted back roads. Initially, with the windows down and eventually with both the windows and top down. Anytime the pup tried put her/his paws up or attempted to lean out the windows I hit the button and the window would close. Eventually they gave up trying. 

These days I'm pretty comforatable riding with them in the cars with the top down and windows open... unless I am foolish enough to be heading to the dog park. At the dog park I make sure that I always arrive with the top up and windows closed.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa knows getting in the car means going somewhere fun, be it Sam's place (Sam is my parents' golden), the park, or to the lawn outside my office window! 
Her longest trip by car? We drove to the beach 7 hours away, and though we stopped a couple of times on the way there, she slept most of the way. 

When we finally got there, she was so excited by what she found(all that sand and water to play in), I am sure it was well worth the time. 

When she was small though, she did get carsick all the time, poor thing.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bandit*-Tolerates it. Jumps right in, rides quietly, but pants most of the time. 
*Berkley*- Loves it. Takes a little bit to settle down, but doesn't stress about it. 
*Honey*- Hates it. Gets carsick unless is in her crate. :yuck:
*Diesel*-Likes it ok. Has to stand and look out the window. Won't just relax and sleep. Is constantly on patrol. Used to ride on our Harley with us, LOVED that. 
*Marley*- Loves it. Is the best rider of the bunch. Settles right in. Watches everything go by. Husband has often threatned to take her on the road with him. 
K*ramer*- Hates it. Can't ride more than 10 minutes without throwing up. :yuck:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito is indifferent to the car. I think it is because he has to ride on the floorboards (for when he is w/ his blind person). Sometimes he will go in a crate, but rarely.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All three LOVE it


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Although mine ride crated for safe keeping, they love the car, get in their assigned crates happily, and never get sick, cry, or get stressed. Mine ride in the car multiple times every single day of their lives.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Elise loves the car. She sits in the fron seat head out the window, tail wagging


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ loves the car, mostly because he knows he's going somewhere! He sits in the back and always sits on the left side for some reason, he even uses the armrest!


----------



## avgeekjlb (Jul 29, 2008)

*Riding in the car...*

Ike loves to ride in the car. Since it's bad for them to hang their heads out during the trip the windows usually stay rolled up. He has his own seat belt harness and usually lays down once we get going and puts his head on the console between the front seats.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie loves going for rides but we only take him on small trips and someone has to be in the back seat with him. I posted this before, we had a very scary experience with the automotic windows. We always keep the lock on but for some reason it wasn't one and Charlie had his head hanging out the window and stepped on the button and it started closing on his neck....thank God my son was back there with him to stop it. From that point on the windows are NEVER open and we check as soon as we get in to make sure the lock is on. I will make sure our next car does NOT have auto windows.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

They don't hang their heads out the window...but love to ride in the car!! If I go in the garage they are desperate to get out and just go sit by the van door. Memphis sits in the seat like a person...and barks at everything we see...motorcycles are the best...he's just barking at them like wild...but loves to ride in the car...Holly wants to be on your lap, but has to settle for passenger seat...she leaves doggie nose prints on the windows..so she'd love the window down, but that is a no no.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My 2 love going in the car! I don't let them hang their heads out the window, but they do like the wind blowing on them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Both of mine do fine once they get in the car. A lot of the time tho they don't want to get "in" the car. Once in tho... Geddy has her head sticking out the window and tail waggin' from side to side. Other times tho she has her tail tucked up under her bumm... so I guess it just depends on how she's feeling. Sawyer on the other hand thinks it's just like any other place. He's not so much interested in hanging his head out the window... instead he likes to put his head on your shoulder or on the back of your neck... he's such a suck!! Once he lays down he usually takes a nap until we get where we're going.


----------

